# Pimp my Boat



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Getting a plane 13' v Hull Aluminum Boat 

I whant to make it a bad little fishin rig ,going to use it for Catfish ,bass,trout,drum and flounder.


So what can i add to this boat to make it a good allaround fishing boat


Matt :fishing:


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

add 10 feet to it


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Floor boards so when you drop a sinker it doesn't sound like a giant gong.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

trolling mtr, cordless spotlight, gelcell battery, small anchor & rope, fishfinder, I reccomend a humminbird. 100clams for a bulletproof, easy to use, well thought out FF. 

as for a small boat, when adding anything, try to keep it as lightweight as possible. take what you need & leave what you dont. use some of that astro turf carpeting on the floor of the boat to reduce noise. especially since your fishing for them troutskis which spoke easily.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

good anchor, good finder and a 10 horse nissan 2 stroke should do the trick. a little carpet is nice. 

i also use rod holders a lot for trolling and one to hold the net out of the way.

jerry


----------



## giacommin (Jan 25, 2007)

Another foot. Not sure what kinda water/conditions where you fish, but a 14 Starcraft v will take just about anything and can still be handled easily (on off trailer) by one person.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

get a lowarance fishing finder/gps combo, color, great detail i love them n id want a tuna tower for sight fishing but thats just me


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

If your boat is riveted aluminum, take EXTRA care to keep the saltwater washed off/out. If you don't it'll develop leaks around rivets...

If it's welded, no worries.


----------

